# 7/8" Drill Adapter...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Anyone know if anyone other than Renssi makes one of these for Ridgid style 7/8" sectional cable?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Found the Renssi ones at https://www.drainrehabsolutions.com


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

The 7/8" (20mm) adapter wasn't an exact fit I had to file and rework with a Dremel to make it fit.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> The 7/8" (20mm) adapter wasn't an exact fit I had to file and rework with a Dremel to make it fit.




You must have really long arms to be able to chuck that in a drill and get it down a sewer.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Toli said:


> You must have really long arms to be able to chuck that in a drill and get it down a sewer.





:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> The 7/8" (20mm) adapter wasn't an exact fit I had to file and rework with a Dremel to make it fit.


hmmmm......interesting. Who would've thought? 

Are you sure you want to use it? 

It may slide together but now that pin isn't engaged into the socket so it may come undone. If you're holding a drill and that part comes apart under tension, that might be a spinning cable coming right back to you.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> hmmmm......interesting. Who would've thought?
> 
> Are you sure you want to use it?
> 
> It may slide together but now that pin isn't engaged into the socket so it may come undone. If you're holding a drill and that part comes apart under tension, that might be a spinning cable coming right back to you.





Sounds like you already knew it wasn't going to fit?

The T on the adapter was too thick on both dimensions. I took the excess metal from the chuck side so the pin would set in deeper. The pin could go even deeper but I"ll keep an eye on it I think it's going to be OK.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> *Sounds like you already knew it wasn't going to fit?*
> 
> The T on the adapter was too thick on both dimensions. I took the excess metal from the chuck side so the pin would set in deeper. The pin could go even deeper but I"ll keep an eye on it I think it's going to be OK.


yup...been there tried that but why waste the time typing it all out to someone who doesn't want my advice and talks crap on me behind my back in other groups?

Safety is a whole different matter and I'll make the time to warn someone of a real safety concern no matter who it is.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> yup...been there tried that but why waste the time typing it all out to someone who doesn't want my advice and talks crap on me behind my back in other groups?
> 
> Safety is a whole different matter and I'll make the time to warn someone of a real safety concern no matter who it is.







Primadonna you are...


You scour the web and leech information from every possible source yet you never give back anything worthy unless you get a kickback. Those cheesy greenhorn videos don't count as most of the info you give is common sense.



You're a little baby, look what you did at the Ridgid forum, you manually edited and deleted hundreds if not thousands of your posts because why??? Wow...



Get over yourself Ben...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Lets see some of those screen shots you say you have of me talking chit about you. I bet it's only me speaking the truth. 



Truth hurt?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Seems relevant.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Primadonna you are...
> 
> 
> You scour the web and leech information from every possible source yet you never give back anything worthy unless you get a kickback. Those cheesy greenhorn videos don't count as most of the info you give is common sense.
> ...


And this is why I don't care to help people like you. You didn't get what you want, and now you're throwing insults around which only proves my point. Heck I didn't even argue with you or insult you...lol....you wanted to buy from drain rehab solutions even though I mentioned clog dog and see what you get? haha...at least the clog squad guys would've been straight and told you it doesn't work. You didn't follow my advice then so why give you any now?

Scour the web? Of course. It's called research and then I buy products on my own dime and then try them out. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't but this is called development. All this time and money to make a tool or product before it even can make me money is known as R&D, as in this is what companies do. 

Why do you think you're entitled to my efforts with nothing in return?

Just as an example, I took about 2 hours to reply because I've been in the backyard, cutting and grinding a new tool to make a camera change direction. I got about $100 so far in this one project and not yet done. So when I am done....what should I do? Go gee golly guys...look at this cool tool I made, took me all this time but here's how you make it so you don't have to put in 10 hours after working hours to design and make this. 

Here's where I'm different though from all these interweb guys....even my former mentors. I'm not trying to tell you what I did, show you what equipment I made or use, write some long story....instead I'm actually showing it. I'm actually showing my flex shaft machine go through a 2" vent and clean 6" pipe...unedited. Not telling plumbers I got the pipe clean.....I'm actually showing the video and letting the audience decide for themselves. 
Showing thumb size roots being removed out the drain with a 5' cable I invented and brought out to the market. Yup...the general 5r-10 cable is from this guy....don't believe me? No problem....I got the emails to prove it...just ask Dave, Mike and Marty at the WWETT show how the General 5R-10 came out. 

So those greenhorn videos as you put it, is also what got you ....you....Gary.....of all people to try to copy what I do. I got Gary to look...no....actually buy into 5' ridgid style sectional cables because of one video. 

There's a few other products that are on the market, used by plumbers all the time that were directly copied from my designs by manufacturers. What did I get from all these plumbing manufacturers I helped out? All that time spent helping them further their business while neglecting my own business and family? I got zilch....no wait. I got a thank you with 2 exclamation points. So now I promote myself.....my ideas...my inventions. You want them? Come to California like others have done and learn how to make these products yourself. But you're entitled to absolutely nothing from me and every time you talk of buying some crappy product, I'm reading it and laughing like I did with the 20mm T-slide adapter....lol hows this for research.... it says right on the renssi site it's 20mm. Right on the ridgid site...it says the ridgid cable is 22mm. So the size is clearly stated but you bought the wrong thing anyway but you're mad at me? hahahahahaha this is what happens when you don't scour the web......hahahaha

So Mr Gary....if you really got a problem with me....give a call instead of this. If you don't have my phone number, then you don't know me well enough to have a problem with me. 

Oh and those screenshots? From multiple people on SDP. I didn't ask for them, but they were just sent over. Have a great night Gary.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Seems relevant.



how?:vs_whistle:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> how?:vs_whistle:





They were having a girl fight








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> They were having a girl fight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you need glasses, they aint fighting, one is clapping and the other arms wide open for a huge...when females have cat fights they are brutal and usually rip each others clothes off....

https://youtu.be/eOujBVWv0pQ?list=PLC4


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you need glasses, they aint fighting, one is clapping and the other arms wide open for a huge...when females have cat fights they are brutal and usually rip each others clothes off....
> 
> https://youtu.be/eOujBVWv0pQ?list=PLC4





I said girl fight not cat fight. these guys were having a verbal fight and it reminded me of some chicks squawkin at each other :biggrin:


Besides, I'd rather not see asstyme and gear junkie rip each others clothes off, even if they do have Tig ole bitties! :vs_laugh:








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I said girl fight not cat fight. these guys were having a verbal fight and it reminded me of some chicks squawkin at each other :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Besides, I'd rather not see asstyme and gear junkie rip each others clothes off, even if they do have Tig ole bitties! :vs_laugh:
> ...


 same difference isnt it????


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

can't everyone just get along  No need to insult each other.. Ben is right in a sense that he doesn't want to give away information for free intellectual property is a huge business.. 



Ass Tyme its trial and error with those things.. sometimes it pays of other times it doesn't.. if it fits and works for you then its great if it doesn't your out and go back to the drawing board.. no big deal its only money..


I'm not much of an inventor myself I do the same thing scour the internet and soak in the information.. watch and see what other people do what other manufacturers are out there to see.. 



leave what happened at ridgid forum at the ridgid forum its toxic.. My personal belief system is you dont have anything good to say don't say it.. unless it really bothers you then you have to bring it up with the person themselves... but thats just me Carry on... The conversion from Inch to MM is 25.4mm=1" so gear junkie is correct in saying its closer to 22mm than 20mm... 



Personally I'm too cheap to buy stuff like that id just cut the male end off a cable and weld it to a drill bit...


Use the cables other companies lost in homeowners sewers lol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> same difference isnt it????





Not if you're a pedantic grammar nazi like myself 


I think it depends, to some there isn't a difference, it's mostly the tone of voice you use which doesn't come across in text. Cat fight implies screeching, hair pulling, clawing. Girl fight just makes me think of these reality tv shows where they just get real mouthy.



When I was in high school the girls fought more often and much worse than the guys. There was this group of like 4 chicks who would just phucking wail on each other. Pull the others hair and sock them in the face. One girl cam up behind the other on spaghetti day, reached around and slammed a plate of spaghetti with sauce in her face. Naturally spaghetti face swung at her with the thick fiberglass tray and nailed her in the head with the edge of the tray. Blood and spaghetti sauce everywhere after that fight.


3 of those 4 girls ended up pregnant before the end of high school and hooked on meth and/or heroine. All 3 had their children taken away along with subsequent children. One of them used to beat her boyfriend who was a heroine dealer a couple years older than her. He killed their baby when it wouldn't stop crying.


The fourth who didn't get pregnant was actually a pretty cool chick who just drank and smoked pot a lot. She has some emotional issues but does actually have a put together life now.










.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Not if you're a pedantic grammar nazi like myself
> 
> 
> I think it depends, to some there isn't a difference, it's mostly the tone of voice you use which doesn't come across in text. Cat fight implies screeching, hair pulling, clawing. Girl fight just makes me think of these reality tv shows where they just get real mouthy.
> ...



GEEEZ not another one of you....


----------

